# Things People Do Or Say That Ticks You Off



## Ivanchuk (Oct 21, 2013)

I think that we all have seen things that other people do or say that we dislike. I thought that we could list some. I'll begin.

I like women as much as the next guy, but when you got some guy going around talking like he's God's gift to women annoys me a lot. Always talking about how good he is in bed and how all the ladies dig him. It's so obvious that he isn't getting any, but still goes on like he's some legendary porn star. That really sticks in my craw.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 21, 2013)

Ivanchuk said:


> I think that we all have seen things that other people do or say that we dislike. I thought that we could list some. I'll begin.
> 
> I like women as much as the next guy, but when you got some guy going around talking like he's God's gift to women annoys me a lot. Always talking about how good he is in bed and how all the ladies dig him. It's so obvious that he isn't getting any, but still goes on like he's some legendary porn star. That really sticks in my craw.



I find when I tell people what annoys me, they tend to go out of their way to do that.


----------



## nan (Oct 21, 2013)

What ticks me off is people  that throw their take away rubbish like empty cans packets and leftovers of take away food on our front garden, as they drive past our house at night we do try to keep our garden nice, but it's other people that think its the local dumping place, also people that litter beaches when there is a bin not far from from them, ticks me off.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 21, 2013)

_What ticks me off is when i am in a store or a club and a person approaches me and says " Are ya right" that really ticks me off, obviously they haven't been trained in customer service, or if i enter a store and the sales person doesn't even acknowledge me, i won't purchase from that store._


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 21, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _What ticks me off is when i am in a store or a club and a person approaches me and says " Are ya right" that really ticks me off, obviously they haven't been trained in customer service, or if i enter a store and the sales person doesn't even acknowledge me, i won't purchase from that store._


Yeah. I'm with you on that one Jillaroo. It's like we're not worthy of their attention.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 25, 2013)

Cell phone abuse will probably remain my main complaint forever, but those who cannot speak without using "like" every other word drive me bonkers!  I thought it would die out, but there are way too many who seem unable to speak without using it every 2nd or 3rd word.  My opinion of them drops lower than grossly immature each time they say it.  And the Kardashian girls are the WORST!!!!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 26, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> I find when I tell people what annoys me, they tend to go out of their way to do that.



Darn.  You're on to my tricks.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 26, 2013)

Right now, there's just one overused word people say that ticks me off:  "Amazing".


----------



## terra (Oct 26, 2013)

..... and another over-used word these days is "absolutely".  It seems that when-ever celebrities, politicians, famous people etc. are talking on TV or radio, and being interviewed, they always answer a question with that word "absolutely" which is becoming a bit tiresome for my ears.

Whilst I'm on a roll.... I'll add a few more.
  "Essentially" is also over-used and another one which has surfaced recently is "so". 
  I've noticed on my local ABC radio station, when they are talking to a spokesperson from the weather bureau for the latest updates, the weatherman/lady has a bad habit of preceeding most of their comments withe the word "so".

example:   "So... we may see a few millimetres of rain in the southern part of the state"  or  "So... the hot spell will continue"  or "So... windy days are ahead"


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 26, 2013)

_I agree Terra absolutely _


----------



## terra (Oct 26, 2013)

Absolutely !.... so... you get my drift ?... essentially ?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2013)

My barber.....every time I visit him he always says, "how do you want your ears? In your lap!!!!

Also newscasters and weather people who say, "wind is blowing 20 miles an hour" It's MPH people....miles per hour.

still early, need more coffee and I'll be fine.....


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 27, 2013)

Whoever said the overuse of the word "amazing" spot on! 

Not every little Ho hum thing is AMAZING*

*Something that is so wonderful, it is hard to find the words to match. Something that makes your heart beat faster or your heart melt. Something that tops everything else, and always crosses your mind."

I'm sorry but the potato salad that Doris in Accounting made for the annual pot-luck is not AMAZING. If this is all it takes to AMAZE you, then I feel sorry for you!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 27, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Whoever said the overuse of the word "amazing" spot on!
> 
> Not every little Ho hum thing is AMAZING*
> 
> ...



*There are "amazing" things that you sometimes see, but every single thing as described that way is not, NOT EVEN CLOSE.   I agree, it is so overused, but for some reason I don't hear it as much as I do "like" every other word. Between the two of them tho, they are irritating as can be.  I kept thinking "like" would go away as a passing fad, but not so.  I'm convinced a lot of people would be unable to communicate without throwing it in there a doz or more times per conversation.  And it's never people with any level of maturity. always the younger ones.  *


----------



## That Guy (Oct 27, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Whoever said the overuse of the word "amazing" spot on!
> 
> Not every little Ho hum thing is AMAZING*
> 
> ...



Amazing.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2016)

"My bad!" ... I always want to say, "Your bad _what_?" and keep hearing on t.v., people saying "you want to go with?". Of course, I want to say "go with .. who? you? him? her?".

Okay, so I'm having one of those picky-picky days, lol.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 5, 2016)

We live in a traffic war zone. I have to laugh sometimes at people in the middle of road rage passing every car in line...to be first at a red light. Likewise when they pass on the right AND left sometimes simultaneously. One of the reasons I'm so tweaky teaching my son to drive around here. People break every rule in the drivers manual, you need to drive defensively.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

Pinky said:


> "My bad!" ... I always want to say, "Your bad _what_?" and keep hearing on t.v., people saying "you want to go with?". Of course, I want to say "go with .. who? you? him? her?".
> 
> Okay, so I'm having one of those picky-picky days, lol.



I find 'my bad' really annoying as well.  So does 'go with'.  There is a huge supermarket chain here that has as its slogan 'every little helps'.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

I know it drives me crazy I said 'my bad' just last week I think. Sorry my bad  Sometimes whipper-snappers wear off on me. Yeah any trendy catch phrase gets way over used & then becomes tiresome. Just think though 'my bad ' was probably originally 'Mea Culpa'


----------



## Loosey (Apr 5, 2016)

The overuse and misuse of the word "literally" annoys me no end.

Another thing that annoys me is people throwing garbage out their car windows.  Do they think it just goes away?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

I really can't say the one that drives me nuts because someone here says it A LOT. It would seem like I was insulting them, so I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

It doesn't so much tick me off as it does annoy me, but hearing a young person who can't string five words together without one of them being the word "like".  As in "So I was *like *upset, and she said *like, "*I totally, *like *agree with you".  "He is *like *a total moron", and I was *like "*of course he is".  It's *like* I just don't get it, but you, *like *get it.  You know?"

Commuting home one evening on the train I overheard a conversation such as this, from a young woman in her mid-20s talking on her cell phone and just had to shake my head.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

Loosey said:


> Another thing that annoys me is people throwing garbage out their car windows.  Do they think it just goes away?



Yes!  Can't stand people who throw their trash on the ground.  
And, people who don't clean up after their dog.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

" I'm calling about your late payment on your medical bill "


----------



## Cookie (Apr 5, 2016)

People who are boastful turn me off, especially when I know they are making it up or flat out lying.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2016)

Folks who don't know the difference between countable nouns and non-countable nouns.

Some  non-countable nouns: sand, gravel, coffee, beer, grass etc.

Countable nouns: women, men, children, books, chairs, tables, elephants..............


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> People who are boastful turn me off, especially when I know they are making it up or flat out lying.



An acquaintance posted on her facebook timeline "we are off to Hawaii"
Everyone was telling her they were jealous and to have a great trip etc.
Ofcourse it was a lie.
Who does that? Lol


BW,lol


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> " I'm calling about your late payment on your medical bill "



Very early in my career, I had a job working for a law firm that collected bad debts....and they put me in charge of collecting medical bad debts that had already been to a collection agency.  Talk about the lowest of the low.  I had to call these poor folks and try to collect on bills that were several years old in many cases.  There are very few appropriate responses to hearing that the person whose bill you're calling about, died during the medical treatment that generated the bill to begin with.  I hated the job, but it taught me a lot about talking with folks in difficult circumstances.  Good training for my later career.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Very early in my career, I had a job working for a law firm that collected bad debts....and they put me in charge of collecting medical bad debts that had already been to a collection agency.  Talk about the lowest of the low.  I had to call these poor folks and try to collect on bills that were several years old in many cases.  There are very few appropriate responses to hearing that the person whose bill you're calling about, died during the medical treatment that generated the bill to begin with.  I hated the job, but it taught me a lot about talking with folks in difficult circumstances.  Good training for my later career.



OH GOSH.... what a hard job. Wow you are a real stick with it kind of guy. I couldn't have done it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> OH GOSH.... what a hard job. Wow you are a real stick with it kind of guy. I couldn't have done it.



I was there about three years, gradually moving into credit card and student loan collections.  Oh the joy of tracking down student loan defaulters after 7 or more years to "remind" them that they owed a lot of money.  One woman I called, an older person, said something along the lines of "Why don't you call young people who can afford to pay their bills?"  

I was invariably polite and respectful, unlike many of my colleagues.  In the end, it was that experience that led to much better opportunities in the corporate world.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I was invariably polite and respectful, unlike many of my colleagues.  In the end, it was that experience that led to much better opportunities in the corporate world.


That's interesting. I never would have seen that type of connection.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> That's interesting. I never would have seen that type of connection.



You have to be a good listener, learn to read people, learn how to respond in difficult conversations, learn how to persuade, to negotiate, to settle, etc.  All those skills played a role in my subsequent jobs with much more responsibility.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 5, 2016)

Office mooches.    People(especially higher paid supervisors) who stop by to mooch either the coffee you brewed, or "borrow" coffee grounds or creamer for use over in their section of the building.   That all would be O.K. if they would chip in _once and a while_, and bring 'something'......:shrug:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2016)

I noticed that so many of the younger generation,mostly women, end every sentence in a question. I also hate, have a nice day. I'm sure all who say that could care less if I had a nice day or not. It is so over used. I guess they have to say something, but for some reason it drives me crazy.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 6, 2016)

Katybug said:


> Cell phone abuse will probably remain my main complaint forever, but those who cannot speak without using "like" every other word drive me bonkers!  I thought it would die out, but there are way too many who seem unable to speak without using it every 2nd or 3rd word.  My opinion of them drops lower than grossly immature each time they say it.  And the Kardashian girls are the WORST!!!!



This one is high on my list, if not at the top, too.  And they have to talk so LOUD in stores or waiting rooms.  I mean it is one thing if you have to call home to see if you need catsup, but must you really recount your entire date with lover boy last night at the top of your lungs.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 6, 2016)

AWESOME is another word that grinds on my nerves.  My new shoes are not "awesome."   Awesome is like "amazing," discussed above, only maybe more so.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 6, 2016)

When people say, "You're lucky, you've got a good pension."

It's not luck.  I didn't win it in a lottery.  I (and my wife) worked damned hard and made a lot of sacrifices to get a decent retirement income!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> AWESOME is another word that grinds on my nerves.  My new shoes are not "awesome."   Awesome is like "amazing," discussed above, only maybe more so.



Guilty.  But I only use awesome when no other word will do.  Great is boring.  Maybe spectacular.  Incredible.  Breathtaking.  Extraordinary.  Awe inspiring.  Stupendous.  Astonishing.  Stunning.


----------

